# Dry flies starting to hatch!!!



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
I was fishing the Logan River this weekend with one of my professors. We started fishing a usual strech for whitefish, and landed 4. Then we drove to another spot, and noticed that the browns were rising continuously. So, we took a closer look and noticed some small midges hanging over the water. We tied on a couple of Griffith's Gnats, and pulled out 2 browns before spooking the rest of them in the pocket  . Then, the snow storm hit and we had to go  . It was kind of cool to see some dry fly action finally after a long winter of strict nymphing. 

Pavlik


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Dry flies have been hatching in the form of midges all winter. Where the heck ya been?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, it isn't always fast and furious, but I have caught trout on dries every calendar month for nearly 3 years running. Toot toot! (me tooting my own horn). Seriously though, some of the larger midges up to 16's have been out down thisaway for a while now.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I rarely see any hot surface action during the winter months. Normally, I just do strict nymphing and streamer fishing. That was the first major hatch I have seen this year. Man, its fun to see the fish splash after your fly on the surface! Think I will head out there later today for an hour or so.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You need to spend more time on the water Pavlik! You'll see more surface activity.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Ya, it isn't always fast and furious, but I have caught trout on dries every calendar month for nearly 3 years running. Toot toot! (me tooting my own horn). Seriously though, some of the larger midges up to 16's have been out down thisaway for a while now.


LUCKY!! Nothing funner than dry fly fishing, which kind of stinks because my home court river does not see a lot of surface action. I'm guessing Scotty that you are catching them on midges this time of year, do you fish them even if there is no surface activity? Because I never see fish surfacing in the winter months.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the blue-wing olive hatches. One of my favorite times of the year to fish. The midges are just a warm-up!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I had some action yesterday on the LP with a pmd. It was nice.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I checked the Ogden River on my way up to Causey yesterday, no BWO yet. There was a little bit of surface action at Causey, though there is not much open water. I did see some Turkeys up there which was pretty cool.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

dank80 said:


> I had some action yesterday on the LP with a pmd. It was nice.


You must really want it to be summer time if you are fishing PMD's already.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am. I was a little surprised. I had no BWOs and there was a hatch going on so I threw on a PMD (my homemade version anyway) and it produced. It was the wrong fly but it worked.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Silhouette, size, and presentation are far more important than color in my book. That is why the Parachute Adams is so deadly. Buggy fly. Buggy colors. Not necessarily a hatch matcher.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's very wise. Thank you.


----------

